# استبدال قناة الحياة بقناة الملكوت علي النيل سات



## pop201 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*معظمنا عرف ان في سابقة لم تحدث في مصر والعالم العربي بظهور قناة مسيحية علي النيل سات وهي الحياة ولكنها لم تستمر الا ايام قليلة ثم حدث هجوم علي مقر القناة وفريق العمل بها وتم تدمير مقرها الجديد بفرنسا وانقطعت فورآ القناة بالفعل.. ولكن اليوم تم اضافة قناة الملكوت الوعظية مكانها وعلي نفس التردد ونشكر الرب علي ان يكون هناك قناة مسيحية علي النيل سات وتردده 11355 ونصلي للرب لكي تستمر هذة القناة ايضآ والرب يحفظ اولاده في كل مكان ... ملحوظة قمر النيل سات هو قمر مشترك في اتفاقية بين مصر وفرنسا نتيجة التعاون المشترك بينهم وايضا هو قمر فرنسي الصنع ولفرنسا الحق في الاشتراك في البث بموجب الاتفاقية بينها وبين مصر . *​


----------



## antonius (14 أغسطس 2009)

عظيم..ربنا يبارك ويزيد..


----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

يعني هيا موجودة دلوقتي ولا مش موجودة​


----------



## Kiril (14 أغسطس 2009)

يا مسهل


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الخبر الجميل ​


----------



## Coptic Mena (16 أغسطس 2009)

*فى ناس بتقول كمان قناة الملكوت مش موجودة على النايل سات*​


----------



## azzin.dettol (31 أغسطس 2009)

سبق لنا ان ردينا على الدعوها هذه وقلنا أنها ليست تبث على النايل سات بمواقع للجهاديين والسلفيه وايضا منتديات ثانويه مصر  وايضا في معهد التب للالعلاج 

سيدي المخرتم هذه القناة مع التردد نحنا [انافسنا جبناها مشكله انوه ليس منتدى ستلايت عشان نتكلم فيه الموضوع كما بعثنا له للمرصد للستلايت سات بروم زفورم بي 


سيدي كلامك غلط


----------



## azzin.dettol (31 أغسطس 2009)

المشكله أن في ناس سرقوا الخبر وزوروا فيه النايل سات لايمكن ان تبث شيئا كهذا مثل قناة أزهري التي تبثها نفس الشركه لنا زمنا طويل جدا  

تفضل ,اقرا الخبر الصحيح  



ووقت الخبر وبعثه  





we dont lie to pepole  













 from  telsat.inbro.vim EUROP BROCAST 

send to: aliteteam.aliteteam.mrhon@gmail.com,southconfederacy@gmail.com,privatejimmy.jimmy@gmail.com,aliteteam.satellite04@gmail.com,gts9700********.com,azzin3********.com,
aliteteam.technolog77@gmail.com.
BY TEAMALITE1

FIRST... SCOOP...19-05-2009, 01:13 PM
 A new test transponder FOR NOORSAT  is now on atlantic bird4 a 7.2WEST (EUTELSAT Property)
GET TOSEE
new zanoubia BANNED 

 hadi tv BANNED
PLEASE NOTS THAT These CHANNELS new zanoubia, hadi tv. CAN NOT BROCAST ELSE WHERE THEY ARE BANNED. FIRST ONE against  President Bashar Assad.  2 HADI TV ADULT  APakistani  shia channel .
only one provider can do that and that is NOORSAT amman jordan

thank  you   for all the  Great  Great  NEWS SCOOPS in Satellites  you give us  we wishes you great success in your HAUNTING Specialty      

  PLAESE KEEP ON  CONFORMING  US IN  ALL NEW DATA CHANNELS &  NEWS SCOOPS    
ALL THE BEST
   have good care
telsat.inbro.vim EUROP BROCAST 
 Peter O'Connor 
 SYSTEM blind scanning INTERS


----------



## azzin.dettol (31 أغسطس 2009)

لإات ياخوووي غلطان كلامك غير صحيح ابدا انا كنت أجاوب على المواقع كلها 





















هذا هو جهاز ممنوع  يستخدم  لدينا للخبار جديده مش موجود  
HIGH Q ARIUNOUY PASS TECHNOLOGY 1996 scanning signal& waves



هو هذا الجهاز يجيب الاخبار كلها 

أي خبر نتكلم فيه   يكون خبرنا نحن  وليس غيرنا أبدا   STN PROVIDER IS ONE OF NOORSAT 7.2 WEST


----------



## azzin.dettol (31 أغسطس 2009)

القناة هذه على 7.2 WEST   THIS ONE IS ATLANTIC BIRD 4A LAND TO NOORSAT NILESAT 

NILESAT 7 WEST     القناة هذه ستواجه صعوبات قريبا  مثل زنوبيا المعارضه لبشار اسد ريئس سوريا 

أنزر للتاريخ FIRST... SCOOP...19-05-2009, 01:13 PM

A new test transponder FOR NOORSAT is now on atlantic bird4 a 7.2WEST (EUTELSAT Property)


----------



## azzin.dettol (31 أغسطس 2009)

وداعا هذا ليس منتدى ستلايت لكن وضحوه لكم 



wont new we give news wont lie we do give any 
مع السلامه


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد أي دليل على الهجوم و تدمير مقر قناة الحياة
الجرائ التأكد قبل نقل مواضيع بدون مصادر و أدلة
يُغلق و يحذف لاحقاً لعدم وجود ما يدعم الموضوع


----------

